# Some Wine Marketing Ignorance!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just got a rebate coupon for Barefoot Bubbly (they say Champaigne on the label, but as we all know since it's made in California and not the region near Reims, Epernay and Ayers in northeastern France, it's really Sparkling wine!).

But that's not the problem! Along with the rebate coupon and the usual grocery store receipt they want me to send in the UPC sticker from the bottle label!!! 

Do they not know that Sparkling wine labels are made to never lift off in water since the bottles (and labels) are usually immersed in a bucket of ice! Since the bottle is designed to chill in ice and water, the label glue, unlike other wines, is waterproof.

That's why you'll never be able to add a champagne label to your scrapbook. 

Barefoot wines are good table wines for a good price = value, but I'm not so sure about their entry into "champagnes"!

More on Champagne:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm not super wild about Barefoot bubbly, if I'm going to drink California Sparkling wine, 9 times out of 10, I'll go for either Chandon or Roderer, just because their French counterparts are my favorites...and the California ones are pretty good too...


----------

